# Ultimate Getaway Oct 22-26



## bama6977 (May 5, 2013)

Hey friends, We have a couple of spots that have opened up on our Spearfishing trip to the Dry Tortugas on the Ultimate Getaway Oct 22-26. A great trip with local Pensacola/Mobile divers. Let me know ASAP if you are interested.


----------

